# It,s Show Time !!!



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Today is the day for Animal Planet to come to Cranbrook Ontario to film me and my Extreme Birdhouses . 
The crew will be here for the day so it should be very interest to say the least . lol 
I just hope it warms up soon . It is - 14c now

This past weekend my son and i were busy clearing all the snow away . 
He brought his 45" snowblower along with a 8 ft blower so it didn,t take long to get the job done .


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

John, thanks for the pictures. It does sound like today is going to be an interesting one. But I doubt if any of your tenants will complaint about the intrusion, though.

And seeing that kind of equipment (and temperature) is impressive. Just to give you a perspective down here when it gets below -7C it is unusual and the public schools were out yesterday because we had 1/4" of snow.


----------



## savannah505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey John - Congratulations on the animal planet shoot, would love to be there and see first hand your bird houses and meet with you, and get to watch, as I am into photography and love photo equipment as well as wood tools. Best of luck and looking at your pictures, well…..... BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!! I'll stay in Florida.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Should be quite an experience for both you and the film crew. Looks like you got things cleared for them, now it's time to let the show begin. I'm eagerly awaiting the final product and the stories that are sure to come. Good for you John and thanks for keeping us up to date.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Congratulations John. Please let us know the dates the show will air. I really want to watch. Have an awesome day!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Good luck today, John. We'll be watching.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Good luck John! I can't wait to see the program!


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Good luck and please let us know when it is scheduled for broadcast.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Can't wait to see the show!


----------



## bhack (Mar 19, 2008)

Good for you John. Looking forward to the show. Also looks like you raised a good son.


----------



## rsharp (May 6, 2008)

Charlie stole my line - Keep us posted on the air date. Looking forward to it!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Buddy;

A hearty congratulations to you.

Well, you got the famous part out of the way, now get started on the rich part.

I really don't think it's polite of them to refer to you as an animal, though! LOL

Great going, buddy.

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

this is SO exciting!! 
It does make it extra special, having seen your work in person. Just extraordinary.

And to think, guys, we knew him when!!!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats let us know the air dates. We'd love to see this. Hope all the inhabitants return.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thank you everyone for all the great comments .
Everything went pretty smoothly yesterday . The hardest part was being outside for 9 hours . It was about - 12 c all day . The producer and camera man came from Atlanta so they weren,t prepared for our winter and the boom guy was from London Ontario . The show is going to be a 6 part series and i will be in the second one . They filmed about 6 or 7 hours worth of stuff just to cut it down to about 6 minutes of air time . It will be aired in 3 - 4 months so i will post a message just before then.

It,s funny as much as i thought i was prepared for this as soon as they turn the lights and camera on it,s completely different and not always easy to say They also filmed my son Jamie . what you want .


----------



## LeeinEdmonton (Aug 5, 2008)

Congrats John…am looking forward to when the show is aired & will watch for your heads up on the timing.

Lee


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Glad things went will during the shooting of the show. I do not know if we get that show here but will be checking when it is going to be aired. Congratulations on your day of fame.

God Bless
tom


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thank you Lee and Tom , I am glad the filming wasn,t today because we are getting lots of snow now .
The show will be aired in high definition on the Discovery channel .


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Let us know when it will be on!!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I will post a link to YouTube too for those who don,t get the Discovery channel .


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

How very cool (Cold looking too)! So, do the birds live in these houses year round? Where's the plumbing?

Really quite an impressive collection of structures. I look forward to seeing the interview and show.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thank you , it was extremely cold that day - 13 c but nice and sunny . The birds are still in them now . I have a feeder out there and they empty it about every 3 days . They use the houses as protection from the cold and wind during the winter months . There were a lot of birds here during the filming .


----------



## TulipHillWoodWorks (Nov 27, 2008)

Talk about life on a grand scale!!! You have some mighty lucky birds.
How long does it take to make something like that? Do you sell them or are they for your own enjoyment? Where/how do you clean each "apartment" at the end of the season? Can't wait to see the TV show!!! Just Awesome!!
Mike


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

john , dont forget to say hi mom and mr trim when you get filming ! lol this will be a great show . you probly be getting orders from all over the world ! good luck john


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Congrats John Look forward to seeing the show


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks again gentlemen . 
Mike , The smaller houses take 2 -3 days to build and the large ones take about 1 -2 weeks .

I try to keep most of the houses but i do get asked to sell a lot too , especially lately . lol
I started selling plans for a few of them now and they are starting to sell pretty fast too . 
All the insides are removable for easy cleaning . The nest can also be pulled out with metal tongs just as easy.


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

Can't wait to see the show, I like birdhouse watching.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Couldn't happen to a nicer bloke! Glad to hear that your business has been spurred by the visit and hope to be able to catch the airing of your segment. You probably are already at work to build inventory for the big day!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thank you Ron and Douglas , I have a few on the go now but i will be moving by spring or early summer . I have my hands full . lol


----------



## MagDaddy2 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi John,
Did you play with Lincoln Logs in your youth…  
Tremendous stuff you're doin' there. 
Keep up the good work and stop playin in the snow, you might get sick…what would all those birds do if you had to take a few days off for a cold. 

Lookin forward to watchin the show & TTYL

Bob


----------



## JackLeg (Feb 4, 2009)

*Hey, Jon! Wondered where you've been lately! Sent you a PM over on NCWW. Congratulations and keep us posted for the airing!

Want to come down for a few days and warm up? *


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thank you Bob and Reggie , I actually never heard of Lincoln logs until a few years ago when i started building these birdhouses . We had the plastic Lego blocks as kids .


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Hi everyone , I just found out the airing date today . The show is "Outrageous Animals". Outrageous Pet Digs is the second episode of six in this series and right now the episode is scheduled to air on Saturday, April 18th on Animal Planet. I'm not sure of the exact time yet .


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Good Deal. I'll make sure I set up my Tivo.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

You'll probably have more visitors now! WOW…what great work. Your family is probably really proud of their LJ. Like to see them in person but, that's a little too far from Texas…....


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

Congratulations on your success. I know I'll be sure to watch. Your birdhouses are amazing.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the very nice comments .


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Just watched the show. Way cool … I wish they had shown more.


----------

